# New Build for Video Editing and Music production



## soshiv (Sep 17, 2007)

OK guys, the budget amount is in and the deals are in and this is what i can squeeze into my budget... remember this is strictly for video editing, music production, microsoft office and internet browsing NO GAMING lol

-Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 2.33Ghz 1333FSB 4MB L2

-Intel Desktop Board DP35DP ATX Socket LGA775 Motherboard

-Corsair PC2-6400 800Mhz 2 Gb of RAM

-Western Digital Caviar SE16 SATA-300 500GB Hard Drive 7200RPM

-BFG Technologies GeForce 8800GTS 512MB GDDR3

-M-Audio Audiophile 2496 Midi Sound Card

-Cooler Master Real power pro 650w 80+ certified Power supply

What do you guys think?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

well if you are not going to be gaming at all i would drop your video card down to an 8600 GTS and bump your processor up a notch.

I would also consider going to a 32mb cache hard drive over the 16

eg: something along these lines

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150226

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115029

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148288


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

See if your Budget can stretch to a Quad core, it is faster in video/photoshop.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017


----------



## soshiv (Sep 17, 2007)

With the build i have come up with do you think that the power supply i chose is enough? Also if i am able to bump my processor up to either the e6850 or a quad core how much bigger of a power supply would i need... i am still going with that video card no matter what b/c i am getting a smokin deal on it... just so you know, the reason i chose the e6550 is lower power consumption since i am trying to cut down on my electricity bill a tad but if its not significant then i wont worry about it


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

well if you are going to stick to the 8800GTS a 650W would be the bare min I would choose


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

A couple suggestions listed in order of appearance:

Stay away from Intel motherboards. Intel has refused to use a number of new technologies on their boards (copper heatsinks, solid polymer capacitors, MOSFET heatsinks, etc.) that make them seriously lack in quality. I would look at something like these:

*Asus P5K-E Intel P35 Motherboard
Gigabyte P35-DS4 P35 Motherboard*

For the Power Supply, look at the Antec Trio for a bit better quality unit.

*Antec TP3 Trio 650W ATX Power Supply*

And for the Hard drives, I would simply get 2 x 250GB disks instead of one 500GB.


----------



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

I would drop the idea of a 8600gt, maybe a 7600 or jsut go down toa 6600 or something, maybe look at teh ATI line of GPUs. 

Now RAM i'd put at a min of 2 gigs, 

As for harddrive, 1 500 giger should be enough for now. 2 250s will cost more then one 500. I can get a 500er for 100 bucks, I can get a 250 for 60 ish thats 120 20 more then a 500


----------

